# dry-fire training tool



## Tgace (Jun 10, 2012)

A shot-timer is a (relatively) inexpensive piece of kit that can add the dimension of time pressure to your dry-fire training.


A simple electronic device that features a readout, microphone, alarm speaker and a few buttons; a shot timer provides the shooter with a start signal on the press of a button (it can also be set to a random start signal) and then displays results that will tell you the time from the start signal to your first shot, the time between shots and the overall time from the signal to your final shot.









The timer relies on the sound of a gunshot to work. Dry-fire training won't create a loud enough report to register so you will need to use the devices "par time" feature. The timer can be set to give a start signal and a stop signal after a length of time you set.

You can practice any type of dry training using this feature. In the video below I was practicing my draw and my reloads with a 1.7 second par time.






Before you start, it is wise to do a number of smooth, no pressure, concentrate on form, repetitions. Speed is a COMPONENT of training, not the entirety. You can't miss fast enough to win. The idea is to try and push yourself to the speed/form breaking point.

If you have enough time to execute your technique without sacrificing proper form then reduce your par time. If you find yourself fumbling and in poor form, increase your time. I'm probably to the point where I will reduce my par time on the draw and fire to 1.5 seconds, but the reload drill is hovering at the "just right" speed. Sometimes I'm almost there, sometimes it's slow, sometimes it's fast but I'm just yanking the trigger.

If you have a computer that you can use for the purpose, you can save the money spent on the timer and go to some of the dry-fire websites that have time signals, moving targets and transition drills all on your screen.

Now go out and push yourself.


----------

